# Java aus Klasse rausgehen



## Cookienation (25. Dez 2016)

```
if (args.length >= 1) {
       
       if (Bukkit.getPlayer(args[0]) != null) {
           Player bannen = Bukkit.getPlayer(args[0]);
           if (bannen == Bukkit.getPlayer("Cuuky")) {
               sender.sendMessage(Data.prefix + "§7Netter Versuch! §e;)");
               Bukkit.getPlayer("Cuuky").sendMessage(Data.prefix + "§7Dich hat §e" + sender + " §7versucht zu bannen!");
               
           }
           
       for(int i = 1; i < args.length; i++) {
           grund = grund + args[i] + " ";
       }
       
       if (sender instanceof Player) {
           Player p = (Player)sender;
           if (p.hasPermission("SkyPvP.ban")) {
               bannen.kickPlayer(Data.prefix + "§cDu wurdest gebannt! §7Grund: " + grund.replaceAll("(?i)&([a-f0-9])", "\u00A7$1"));
               bannen.setBanned(true);
               p.sendMessage(Data.prefix + "§7Du hast §e" + bannen.getName() + " §7für §e" + grund.replaceAll("(?i)&([a-f0-9])", "\u00A7$1") + " §7gebannt!");
               grund = "";
               
           }else{
               p.sendMessage(Data.noperm);
               grund = "";
           }
           
       }else{
           bannen.kickPlayer(Data.prefix + "§cDu wurdest gebannt! §7Grund: " + grund.replaceAll("(?i)&([a-f0-9])", "\u00A7$1"));
           bannen.setBanned(true);
           System.out.println(bannen.getName() + " wurde für " + grund.replaceAll("(?i)&([a-f0-9])", "\u00A7$1") + " gebannt!");
           grund = "";
       }
       }else sender.sendMessage("§7Spieler §e" + args[0] + " §7nicht gefunden!");
       
       }else sender.sendMessage("§c/ban <Spieler> <Grund>");
       return false;
   }
```

Ich möchte bei:

```
if (bannen == Bukkit.getPlayer("Cuuky")) {
               sender.sendMessage(Data.prefix + "§7Netter Versuch! §e;)");
               Bukkit.getPlayer("Cuuky").sendMessage(Data.prefix + "§7Dich hat §e" + sender + " §7versucht zu bannen!");
```

aus der Klasse rausgehen, damit mich niemand bannen kann. Nur leider findet man im Internet nur System.exit(0);, was dann den Server schließt 0.O. 
Danke im Voraus!

           }


----------



## JCODA (25. Dez 2016)

Willst du die Methode vorzeitig verlassen? 
Dann einfach ein_ return;_ verwenden.


----------



## Cookienation (25. Dez 2016)

Genau das wollte ich, danke


----------

